# Dog Registries (Legit and Bogus)



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

thought this might be something to put in as a sticky....when people go looking for that registered dog, they can be more informed as to what registries are legit and which are thru puppymills.....can we make it so that anyone that knows of any others can put them in as needed, in case i forgot a few (which i'm sure i did)?



Continental registries (real)
AKC.....American Kennel Club
UKC.....United Kennel Club
CKC.....Canadian Kennel Club

there are also breed registries such as:
AADR.....All American Dog Registry
ABCA.....American Border Collie Association
ACDCA.....American Cattle Dog Club of America
ADBA.....American Dog Breeders Association
AIBC.....American International Border Collie Association
APBR.....American Pit Bull Registry (can be questionable)
ARBA.....American Rare Breed Association
ARHA.....American Rabbit Hound Association
ASCA.....Australian Shepherd Club of America
ISDS.....International Sheep Dog Society
JRTCA.....Jack Russell Terrier Club of America
NASDS.....North American Sheep Dog Society


Bogus Registries
AAPBA.....All American Premier Breeds Assoc. (All American Pit Bull)
ACA.....American Canine Association
ANDR.....American National Dog Registry
APRI....American Pet Registry, Inc (also, American Purebred Registry; no "I")
APBR.....American Pit Bull Registry
ARU.....Animal Registry Unlimited
CKC.....Continental Kennel Club (do not confuse w/ Canadian Kennel Club)
CRCS.....Canine Regisration and Certification Services 
DRA.....Dog Registry of America
FIC.....Federation of International Canines
NAMBR...North American Mixed Breed Registry
NAPDR.....North American Purebred Dog Registry
NKC.....National Kennel Club
UABR.....United All Breed Registry
UKCI.....Universal Kennel Club International
WWKC.....World Wide Kennel Club

Questionable registries:
BFK/BFKC.....Bonafide Kennel Club
IABCA.....International All Breed Canine Association of America
SDR.....Sporting Dog Registry
these are just a few....they keep cropping up so it's hard to keep up

when importing from other countries, check out this site for registries of that country.....your pup/dog should be registered thru one of these in their country....
http://www.akc.org/rules/special_reg...ces.cfm?page=5


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually I think that you got 2 of them mixed up...
ADBA is a MUCH better registry than APBR[APBT] - (APBT will register any "pitbull" looking dog) ADBA registers UKC, AKC...etc.http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=5

Here's the APBR
http://www.pitbullregistry.com/


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

tirluc said:


> thought this might be something to put in as a sticky....when people go looking for that registered dog, they can be more informed as to what registries are legit and which are thru puppymills.....can we make it so that anyone that knows of any others can put them in as needed, in case i forgot a few (which i'm sure i did)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you care if I steal this to share with another dog group? Thanks for posting.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ACampbell said:


> Actually I think that you got 2 of them mixed up...
> ADBA is a MUCH better registry than APBR[APBT] - (APBT will register any "pitbull" looking dog) ADBA registers UKC, AKC...etc.http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=5
> 
> Here's the APBR
> http://www.pitbullregistry.com/


the site that i looked at was classifying ADBA as a puppymill registry, so that is what i went by....i wasn't sure on the APBT but if you think i should i can remove that one and change as needed....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's one to add.......

ACDCA - Australian Cattle Dog Club of America, Inc.
http://www.acdca.org/

Could be put in with the ABCA.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> Actually I think that you got 2 of them mixed up...
> ADBA is a MUCH better registry than APBR[APBT] - (APBT will register any "pitbull" looking dog) ADBA registers UKC, AKC...etc.http://www.adbadog.com/p_pdetails.asp?fpid=5
> 
> Here's the APBR
> http://www.pitbullregistry.com/


Lol, I was gonna mention that but you beat me too it 

This is a nice resource though. A lot of new dog owners get fooled by all the fancy registries their pet is apparently part of.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Another good one is the Australian Shepherd Club of America.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

ADBA is much better, they have shows and don't take dogs without pedigree's etc like APBR does...
They are the big ones with the weight pulling, etc... at least for the APBT, I'm not sure how great they are for other breeds but I see a LOT of APBT's that are dual registered with ADBA and UKC/AKC...which doesn't mean anything but they do hold a lot of shows and do have standards.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, i'll go make those entries and the change (thanx on the info for Pit, i def am not up on the breed real strong , other than i think they're awesome....)

moderator(s), any way that we can make this an open post that anyone who knows of more can enter them in?

wabana, would that be ASCA? 

AC, should i put APBT (i changed it to APBR) under the "bogus", then?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know if it qualifies as being bogus per say since I don't deal with them...but I know their registration process is pretty lenient.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

tirluc said:


> wabana, would that be ASCA?


Yes, it would!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> I don't know if it qualifies as being bogus per say since I don't deal with them...but I know their registration process is pretty lenient.


I haven't had dealings with them either - but I'd probably be more inclined to but them under the 'bogus' category. Especially if they aren't verifying that their dogs actually _are_ APBTs. With all the look alike and poor breeding that exists these days - registries need to be doubly careful. That means paying more attention then just checking if the dogs they register have a blocky head and muscles.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ACampbell said:


> I don't know if it qualifies as being bogus per say since I don't deal with them...but I know their registration process is pretty lenient.


i went ahead and put it under the "bogus" as it might be something they want to consider in registering a Pit....i can move it again if need be.....or, maybe leave it under both?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Works for me, I do like their website and health, rescue, etc information...but the registration gets to me.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

How about this one? 

ARBA - American Rare Breed Association
http://www.arba.org/


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Lonewolfblue said:


> How about this one?
> 
> ARBA - American Rare Breed Association
> http://www.arba.org/



'tis done.....


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

In Canada you can not advertise a dog as purebred unless it is registered with the Canadian Kennel Club. Just recently my sister went to look at a CKC registered Chihuahua and it turned out to be Continental Kennel Club, I don't know if the dogs registered there are even purebred.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Rather than post a long list, here's a site that discusses a bunch of the bogus registries: http://www.winddreamer.net/labfiles/alternative_dog_registries.html


----------



## Noel Redwood (Jun 20, 2008)

tirluc said:


> ... be more informed as to what registries are legit and which are thru puppymills...


Also be aware that a lot of puppymills have AKC/UKC registered dogs and litters. So registry is no guarantee.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

That is a GREAT list!!! Thanks for posting it - I was actually trying to find a list of the "bogus" paper registry types recently ...

Ok, just wanted to add one for legit breed club registries - ARHA (American Rabbit Hound Association). They're mainly for Beagles but do register Bassets, Harriers, etc. They are an open registry, so you do have to be careful when purchasing an ARHA hound. But they are a great registry with good trials that represent true to life hunting situations moreso than any other registry, IMHO. 

Also, for bogus paper registries, I don't think I saw UABR (United All Breed Registry). It's one that I see growing in popularity lately ...


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

IIRC, there *are* some working terrier lines (rat terriers) registered with UKCI, I think it is? (I believe there was a legitimate studbook/fieldbook that got bought out or something?) I'll ask. 

I would NOT consider ARBA a legitimate registry- you just send in a 3 generation pedigree, no supporting documentation. 

Two non-registries which also hold shows are NAKC (Rarities) and IABCA. Titles for common breeds from these registries may not be worth a ton, but for some breeds competition in these groups is very tough.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

wow, is this baaaaddddd.....


are there any other legit _breed_ or _group_ registries to be listed?


and, how about the international ones (GB, European, ?)


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

GSDs are SV registered, IIRC. 

FCI does NOT register litters, btw- it's a 'club of clubs' and any puppy being shipped internationally SHOULD be registered with a kennel club of it's country of origin. 
Some countries - like Australia- the reputable clubs are regional or statewide. In Germany, the clubs are for a breed or group of breeds. (For example, my friend's mittelspitz exported from Germany was registered with Verein fur Deutsche Spitze e.V. gegr. 1899)

Here's a list of acceptable registries for AKC recognition (For importing a pup, etc.) 

http://www.akc.org/rules/special_registry_services.cfm?page=5


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Dogstar said:


> IIRC, there *are* some working terrier lines (rat terriers) registered with UKCI, I think it is? (I believe there was a legitimate studbook/fieldbook that got bought out or something?) I'll ask.
> 
> I would NOT consider ARBA a legitimate registry- you just send in a 3 generation pedigree, no supporting documentation.
> 
> Two non-registries which also hold shows are NAKC (Rarities) and IABCA. Titles for common breeds from these registries may not be worth a ton, but for some breeds competition in these groups is very tough.


what is the IIRC?....legit/bogus?....and the NAKC, what is that one...i have the NKC (as bogus)....
according to the site that Rowdy posted IABCA is a bogus registry, as well as the UKCI....so, are they legit or not....and the ARBA.....what do you all think?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

IABCA just titles dogs- they don't register litters, AFAIK. 

UKCI I'm pretty sure IS a bogus registry, and the information I have may be several years out of date, as the RTs have since gotten into AKC's FSS. (Put an email into my RT friend.)

ETA - here's IABCA's website. http://www.iabca.com/IABCA.html
Here's the judging panel from this weekend: 
* Dr. J. Donald Jones - USA
* Mr. Thomas Nesbitt - CAN
* Mr. David Swartwood - CAN
* Ms. Juliann Kowalsky - USA
* Mr. Jim Martin - USA

J Donald Jones is an AKC judge, so is Juliann Kowalsky. Don't know about the others.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, so IABCA is like NADAC....they do comp's but that's it....not really a registry, then, at all.....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I didn't see anyone mention the JRTCA? (Jack Russell Terrier Club of America)


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

oh, yeah, can't believe i missed that one....is it still JRTCA?...i know the breed is now the Parson's Russell, not the Jack....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

JRTCA is the breed registry. Parsons are the breed as is accepted by the AKC. 

It's basically another show/working split.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, it's listed.....


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

bumping this.....

any others that you all can think of that i forgot?

can we put this as a sticky, even if it's just the 1st post?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Maybe there should be 3 groups or something?
I don't consider IABCA to be bogus. They just hold shows and its another place to take your dog and compete. 
I think VSBA is similar to IABCA only for the APBT. You can take your dog to have a good time competing. VSBA since it is APBT uses a lot of their proceeds to fight BSL, mainly local to their area. 

What is wrong with NKC? I've never used it but see legit breeders titling their dogs in it and I considered registering a couple with them and trying it out. I do not know all their practices though. I thought they let just any dog register before but the people I know have dogs dual or triple registered and had to sent that as proof with the NKC single registration. The APBT standard is close to ADBA/UCK for them. I'd like more info on them. 

APBR is a bogus registry. If NKC is bogus then APBR must be, a registry which registers any dog that you send in the money so that you can increase the value of your dogs and their pups. Sounds like it is for puppy milling to me. 

There is still other Pit registries if you wish to list them.

AADR (All American Dog Registry) is similar to ADBA, so that is pretty legit. Since they are under some new management they are going to be adding more events like obedience and agility, I'm very much looking forward to that. I'm wondering when ADBA is going to do that since its been awhile that they seemed to have some interest and a couple clubs willing to put on those events. They also actively fight BSL. ADBA also helps fight BSL and does a lot of matching funds.

SDR (Sporting Dog Registry) I'm not sure about, iffy. I considered them pretty bogus before and never used them just because they did not provide anything positive for the breed. You did need the 3 or 4 generation pedigree requirement but basically they just registered dogs/litters. Now that they are changing, adding shows and the clubs are doing things to help the breeds imagine looks like they might be making a change for the better.

BFK/BFKC (Bonafide Kennel Club) is another bogus registry IMO. I know some people like it but I don't feel they do enough verification nor do they do anything for the breed. The only pro would be not accepting dogs of known mixed lineage or possible mixed percentage. Rejecting those dogs is in the breeds best interest but what about anything else. I don't think they do anything to verify the ones that seem legit when people can just lie. To me it seems most the people who use it is because they don't have papers from one of the legit sources. If the dog is dual registered that is one thing but not too many seem to be taking a UKC/ADBA dog and doing BFCK since BFCK doesn't offer them anything. It just seems like people can lie too easy.

AAPBA (All American Premier Breeds Administration or something like that used to be All American Pit Bull) I think is still pretty bogus. They used to be one of those send us your money we register your dog type registry, totally open to any dog. Now I think they have stopped that and require at least a pedigree. However they knowingly registered dogs with false pedigrees and continue to allow these dogs registration. The owners of this registry even bred their own female to a male who's pedigree they knew was false but still advertised it as such. You should be able to find info on that ordeal on Victorino Kennel site who breeds ADBA/UKC APBTs. 
AAPBA has some cool performance events but are shady in the registration department. 

ANDR (American National Dog Registry) to me seems again another bogus one. They do not even have their own breed standard, simply stating it is the same as AADR. I know many registries have a similar standard but to just copy and paste another registries standard does not seem like much effort is put into it. They let you register almost any dog. Maybe they can become more legit and get it off the ground, if we even need yet another Pit Bull registry. They are the newest one out there.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Spicy, should i put it that "these" are legit, "these" are def. bogus and "these" are "use at your own discretion" (check them out and use your judgement)?.....that might actually be better as there seems to be some discrepancy in some....


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea maybe something like that. Use at your own judgment type thing. Because some are not so legit but when you see a breeder use them in conjunction with other legit registries (like dual, triple, ect reg dogs) and they are doing everything right it doesn't mean you should run the other way just because they also compete in a less then stellar registry. It could also be another registry you use yourself just to compete in if you're looking for another place to go and done everything. I think some are kind of gray areas.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

bumping this again.....per ? on registeries....


----------



## funzo333 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great resource. Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## Sblanck (Aug 15, 2010)

oh well not that I will show my new puppy but she is UKC(I)
my boys are AKC though


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Sblanck said:


> oh well not that I will show my new puppy but she is UKC(I)
> my boys are AKC though



No offense at ALL to your sweet puppy, once they are a part of your family, you love them no matter what... but this is what I hate most of all (again, not you or your puppy) but when these 'associations' take names with acronyms they KNOW will be confused with legitimate agencies for the sole purpose of defrauding or bilking the pet buying public. The CKC is the worst of all of them. Years ago when I was breeding, the CKC came on the scene toward the end of my 'era' and we all knew it for what it was. Of course Joe Public didn't, but Joe Public didn't really know what the Canadian KC was either, it was a different atmosphere. 

When I came back to get a puppy for my home again, years later after simply enjoying life with our dogs from before, and several years after the last one past because it took awhile to get over... I looked around a war-torn, changed landscape and was stunned. Lots of things were different, but one thing at the very beginning, for a split second almost threw me as a 'real' thing. I sat there as I looked around at webpages (remember, none of this was around 20 years ago when I had my dogs, breeders met breeders at shows, through publications from official clubs, etc, no Internet) and wondered, "why all these puppies were registered with the Canadian Kennel Club"? Now, I wasn't totally fooled, I realized these were obviously mills, or BYBs, BUT, part of my brain still tried to wrap around the concept, and thought well, maybe there are new checks and balances in place that make it difficult for mills and byb to register with AKC so they go to the CKC (I know, I know, but your mind has to spin with possibilities at first before it hits on the right one), then the memory of a fledgling 'registry' called the Continental Kennel Club (or I think more like Continental Pet Registry back then, I really don't remember, I remembered the Continental part) and a lightbulb went on. Then I realized after a few days of searching the Internet that while it SHOULD be easier to find legitimate breeders now (for the average person, as opposed to the show-going public) it isn't... it's just easier for mills and byb's.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

CKCS-USA is the original Cavalier King Charles Spaniel breed club and registry, and is still independent of the AKC.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

> they can be more informed as to what registries are legit and which are thru puppymills





Noel Redwood said:


> Also be aware that a lot of puppymills have AKC/UKC registered dogs and litters. So registry is no guarantee.


I've been waiting for this comment to be addressed in the OP as changes are being made in the thread. I cannot see a registry list being of any use without the qualification that ALL registries have within them MANY puppymill bred dogs.

IMO saying that a registry is "legit" without this qualification can be misleading. There are still a ton of folks out there shopping for their first dog that believe that once a 'legit' registry is involved, then the dog must be well-bred. That informaiton would not be something I'd want to be part of disseminating - even accidentally by omitting this qualification. People are looking for easy answers when they are searching. Handing them this type of list, with the inference that puppymill breeders are in 'the other registries' does no favors.

Of course anyone involved in dogs knows full well the 'legit' registries are heavily subsidised by puppymill/commercial registration money . . . . but please don't forgot that most that are new to the dog world and that would be referring to this type of list don't know this.

SOB


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

The Field Dog Stud Book http://www.americanfield.com/Pages/FDSBinfo.html

Forgot to mention legit.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I consider continental bogus... I have seen people for a joke register guinea pigs as rare dogs with them. 

You forgot SV
I am not thrilled with UKC I do not consider it a full registry dedicated to breeds on the conformation but it is good for weight pulls and hunting activities.
Other country legit registries missing ANKC, and NZKC


----------

